# Gold and Silver should be here



## Mr Z (12 July 2019)

They are traded from currency desks and gold is held by central banks.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2020)

Updated at this link: 
	

			http://www.kitconet.com/images/sp_en_8.gif


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 September 2022)

The news is not good for Gold and Silver out of New York overnight. 

Mainly due to a strong dollar, Fed tightening and rising interest rates. 

The consensus is that this may be for a longer term than thought. 

I don't necessarily agree, but then I don't get paid to write this drivel.









						Gold bears remain in control as short squeeze runs out of momentum
					

Kitco News' general-interest stories takes a look at what is making headlines in the marketplace and how that is impacting precious metals prices



					www.kitco.com
				




gg


----------



## KevinBB (7 September 2022)

Mr Z said:


> They are traded from currency desks and gold is held by central banks.



Lol, no! Gold and Silver should not be here.

Gold is dug up out of the ground and you or I can physically hold both gold and silver in our hands, whereas forex and cryptocurrencies are just things made up by central banks and / or computer algorithms to (in theory) facilitate trade.

KH


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 September 2022)

Oh , I see the issue. The thread initiator had inarticulately made the point that Au/ Ag should be in 
_"Forex and Cryptocurrencies_."

Well debunked, @KevinBB


----------



## InsvestoBoy (7 September 2022)

KevinBB said:


> Lol, no! Gold and Silver should not be here.
> 
> Gold is dug up out of the ground and you or I can physically hold both gold and silver in our hands, whereas forex and cryptocurrencies are just things made up by central banks and / or computer algorithms to (in theory) facilitate trade.
> 
> KH




The vast majority of "gold" is in fact OTC balance sheet liabilities generated out of thin air to facilitate trade and it is in the top 10 FX pairs in terms of volume, huge. This is from 2010 as it is not easy to get hands on the OTC data...COMEX which goldbugs routinely discuss as being many times the size of the paper market, is nothing compared to OTC.


----------

